# Need tips for fishing small lakes with all of this rain



## Networthy (Dec 22, 2008)

I will be fishing several small lakes next week. I took the week off, to fish some public lakes in SE Ohio. My typical patterns this time of year are Bombers and homemade "bassbirds"(large wood buzzbait). I have a feeling that this super wet spring will have me changing my approach. Does anyone have any tips?


----------



## zipperneck52 (May 1, 2004)

Try a senko type plastic worm rigged wackey style.My fav is a 4-6" straight tailed worm dropshotted on a red #2 octopus hook. No big movements, just little twitches.


----------



## Networthy (Dec 22, 2008)

thanks i'll give it a try


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Belive it or not my go to bait for a small pond is a size three vibrax spinner,covers alot of depths and cathes almost anything.


----------



## Frank-O (Sep 6, 2010)

also try a shallow crankbait in bluegill color in the newly flooded shallows. be careful not the throw it into the weeds & flooded bushed at the waters edge, those trebles willl hang up. but definitely throw it right up to the edge of the water/shoreline (from a boat) and bring it back s-l-o-w-l-y !


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

Big rattletraps also. Great location bait and you will find some aggressive fish and also get that reaction bite. If fishing from a boat, parallel the bank and keep throwing that thing as far as you can to cover as much water as possible. I would stay in 5 feet of water and less.


----------



## Networthy (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks a lot guys, I will let you know how I did.


----------



## bigpaul333 (May 15, 2011)

i,ve been getting bit on white spinnerbaits when i have been pond hopping.heavy bass too. on the lake not so much, go figure. spinnerbaits works good in the spring atleast for me:


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Spoons having been working well and so are cranks.


----------

